# Little Muskingum?



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out a float trip on the Little Muskingum for this summer. Looking for about a 6 mile trip. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This may not be the same system, but there is a water trail on the Muskingum River with easy put-ins and take-outs.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Portals/4/images/maps/muskmapbig.jpg


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I always liked the area from about Rinard Mills down to around Lawrence.Start at the Knowlton covered bridge and float down to Rinard Bridge,or even Hune Bridge.There's some very good bass action on that stream,and it's pretty good for muskie as well.Upstream of Rinard Mills is even better for bass,but it's quite a bit smaller,more suited for wading.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

That's a good float but Knowlton to Hune is a much longer trip by river than it looks. My wife and I actually put in at the camp ground just above that on our first float and barely made it back before dark. Too much paddling not enough fishing. Rinard to Hune may be too short and I liked the pool above Rinald better too. We did get some nice smallies and it was a beautiful trip. Seems I've got some roadside put-ins logged on my gps. Ill take another look at my maps and make another recommendation for put-in.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

I found my book: Canoeing & Kayaking Ohio's Streams by Rick Combs & Steve Gillen. It's a good book and describes the sections of the Little Muskingum. He shows Ring Mill access off Low Gap Rd - Knowlton Bridge as 6 miles, then Knowlton Bridge - Rinard as 9 miles, then Rinald - Hune as 4 miles. Finally Hune - Hills bridge at 11 miles.
That first float I tortured my wife and cramped my muscles on was from Ring Mill - Hune Bridge and I remember my GPS showing around 14mi., so I'd double check his math on Google Earth. 
The section above Knowlton is pretty thin water and may be almost dry during a summer drought. There's a few deep pockets between Knowlton & Rinald, and it's flatter from Rinard to Hune. 
There's an old canoe livery (now closed) and a boat shuttle ramp about a mile above Rinard which makes a good put-in/take-out. Feel free to PM me, if I can be of any help. I've floated and waded most of this water. Not enough to be an expert by any means, but I'm trying to learn it too.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I've never ventured much below Rinard Mills,I just know that's where most guys start a float.Whenever I'm down that way,like I mentioned I fish it way upstream from there,usually somewhere around Mechanicsville.That area of the stream seems a little small for a float trip to me,although there's a lot of deep pools up there.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

HH, I'd like to wade that area (upper Little Muskie) a little more this summer. Maybe next time you're in the area we can hook-up.


----------

